# Need help building N scale switch stand



## gimme30 (Jul 26, 2018)

Hello!

As the title states, I could use some help scratch building a switch stand in N scale similar to this: 



The author of that video built his in HO and my first attempt at scaling it down didn't go so well. My main issue, (besides getting the correct dimensions) is finding some way to "lock" the turnout in place. Squeezing the tube with pliers makes enough friction to keep things in place but doesn't look great. 

Any ideas?

Thanks!

Edit: For some reason the link isn't showing up, but the vid can be found on Youtube entitled "Model railroad tip (Scratch built switchstand)" by Dclavalois


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

as built, there seems to very little throw ?? not enough to get the stand aligned the other way ??


----------



## gimme30 (Jul 26, 2018)

That was an issue at first, but I got around it by moving the stand one ties width further out and using a slightly longer throw arm. Unfortunately there's more flex than I'd like due to having to use such thin wire but I haven't figured out a way around that yet.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

gimme30 said:


> That was an issue at first, but I got around it by moving the stand one ties width further out and using a slightly longer throw arm. Unfortunately there's more flex than I'd like due to having to use such thin wire but I haven't figured out a way around that yet.


Are you using hardened steel music wire? I have done operating switch stands in HO using that, and it doesn't flex at all over the short lengths used.

However, most applications rely on this springiness to hold the turnout points in place. Generally, you want the throw of the operating wire to try to move PAST the point where the points engage the stock rails.


----------



## gimme30 (Jul 26, 2018)

It was just something I had lying around and I'm not sure what it is exactly but it's definitely not hardened-too easy to cut with my dull nippers. I'll head to the ol' hob shop and pick up some music wire. 

I've run into another little snag. Dclavalois soldered his wire to the tube and I did too, but the joint on my smaller version is not very strong. I fat fingered it last night and used a little too much pressure which snapped it right off. I'm considering cutting a small section out of the end of the tube and using a long enough wire that, bent into a rough Z shape, could act as both handle and lever. 
It won't look as good though.

Sure wish the Caboose throws were smaller...this is turning out to be a PITA!


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Try some silver solder, it will make a stronger joint.


----------

